
Apple shifting Apple Arcade strategy, canceling development of some games - hellofunk
https://9to5mac.com/2020/06/30/apple-arcade-strategy-shift/
======
makecheck
One of the stupidest things they’ve done is insist that all Apple Arcade games
be _new_. This instantly kills the potential of the library while
simultaneously doing nothing to clean up the rest of the App Store scams.
Besides, people already own or know of tons of games _outside_ Arcade that
they want to play...why not capitalize on that?

There are plenty of older games that could fit the Arcade model as-is. For
those that don’t (e.g. pay-to-play) at least having the _option_ to modify
their games for Arcade would be good for developers, good for Apple and
certainly good for users (less crappy experiences on the store).

And while I’m commenting...does Apple realize how dumb it looks to have both
“Games” and “Arcade” categories, especially when there are only 4 total
categories!?

